# Need help making seamless smooth transition where drywall meets plywood bthroom shelf



## tryingtolearn15 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi forum,,,I'm not a professional but trying to learn...I'm having trouble w/ attempting a remodel of my mom's bathroom. I have built these shelves and can't figure out how to make smooth and seamless, the part where the drywood meets the plywood shelf? Is that plastic bead the right thing to use? I feel like it has an outside lip that juts out too far to mud...Trying to make this appear seamless...it will be painted when done! Please help and any input will be appreciated, thanks so much!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Plywood should have came out even with the face of the drywall then case or face framed.
The way you've done it your going to have to use outside corner molding.
https://www.google.com/search?q=out...X&ved=0ahUKEwjBw4PM74TMAhWIPD4KHa6QDfYQsAQIIw


----------



## tryingtolearn15 (Dec 29, 2015)

Thank you for the reply...I really want these not with any type of molding...I want them to appear seamless and modern. Sorta like in this pic...I know how to tape the insides where drywall meets drywall and the outside where drywall meets drywall,,,It's just that bottom part where the drywall meets wood I'm having trouble with.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

When you put the bead around the edge cut it at a 45º angle at the corner. This will make it a lot easier to finish. Look into tear bead has a lip that when your done you tear it off and have a nice straight line it's also smaller.


----------



## tryingtolearn15 (Dec 29, 2015)

Where do I cut it at 45 degree angle? are you meaning the white strip I already have ? thanks


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

There on the purple side so when it meets the vertical you have a 90º corner. And on the other post it should have read tear-away bead.


----------



## DIYusually (Jan 16, 2016)

ToolSeeker is saying that as you stand in front of the shelving unit looking at it, the faces of the bead molding strips should be 45° mitres making a 90° corner. 

In other words, think of the face of a regular picture frame - your bead molding all around your cabinet openings should look like that as you look at it from the front.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Your issue is you used drywall for the face instead of wood.

In the pic you referenced, that is wood.

Personally, if it was me, I'd be pulling off the drywall and using paint grade plywood.

But because your shelves are only as deep as the back of the facing....your going to be seeing the grain of the plywood.

The only way to make drywall work is to make the whole thing out of drywall and do a lot of mud and tapping....


----------

